# Just Curious



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Is my passion for pheasant over the top? I mean, I golf, I fish, I hunt whitetail deer, duck and geese.I have gone to the Bob Marshall hunting wapiti. Nothing matches the excitement I get thinking and planning and reminiscing about pheasant hunting. I can't explain it I can only tell you it is indeed the thing that pulls my wagon. Thanks for putting up with me. :beer:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

man after my own heart :beer: Love your anticipation


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Have to agree! There is nothing like upland hunting. I love hunting pheasants and Sharptail.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in love with pheasant hunting, it is my favorite bird hunting with duck being a close second. But it may all change once i'm able to get a dog! I love everything about it and can't wait to get out. We go to SD every year to my cousins place on thanksgiving weekend and the last few years we have been going out for the 2nd license part in Dec., got to love the fresh 2-3" of snow :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

r u,

Like you I have LOTS of hobbies. Pheasant hunting is KING by far.

:beer:


----------



## BNATT (Apr 30, 2008)

I live in a state where elk and muleys are king and each fall I count the days until I make my first pheasant hunting trip to the prairies. Although there is nothing like hunting elk durring the rut, pheasant hunting is my true passion.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Glad you have a high passion!! Me I am the same way for waterfowling! Sure upland is OK, but you have to go to them!!!! Waterfowl means getting them to come to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I too have a sick passion for upland hunting. I love the quail birds, but my daydreams primarily consist of roosters flushing and cackling. I'll drive the backroads for hours out of season just to flush them from the ditches and try to get pictures. I've traveled all over the great state of KS just chasing them around. I plan to relocate my family to W KS as soon as I have enough money to buy some land to produce guess what....pheasants....as many as I can fit in a section...hopefully stacked 2 or 3 high :lol: I like to fish and I've had the opportunity to hunt just about every kind of game there is in KS and nothing comes close to the thrill of flushing the roosters for me. R U DUN, there aren't very many outdoorsmen who share this passion for upland game. Most of em' want to sit in a tree-stand for hours and hours of their lives waiting for a chewy old buck to make the mistake of walking under them. I'd prefer to take to the cover with my best friends (the dogs). I've never been the type to sit and wait for a good time to come to me......I guess we're brothers from different mothers as some might say.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm in your camp! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I used to love decoying geese, was by far my favorite. After getting my own dog and watching her work, nothing compares to pheasant hunting. Watching a dog work is nothing short of orgasmic.

Sharpies are a close second, I just wish they didn't get wild after the first two weekends. It would be nice to be able to hunt them in weather that doesn't take a toll on your dog. Always have to be careful when its warm.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

RU,

The first step is to admit you have a problem. I know because I have the same problem. It gets so bad that the day before I have been known to go scout for pheasants. It usually involves me and my brothers and a couple of beer's driving around our property the night before the season opens to decide where we are going to start the next day.

But there is nothing like it. Starting with the dogs first point of season or how tight the young birds hold. How about when a bird busts from the cover at your feet and your heart gets pumping and the then the first miss of the year and you get the "glare" from your dog and all the **** you get from hunting partners. I can't wait


----------



## dogdoc1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Personally I think you all are perfectly normal. It's the rest of the population that's got a problem. If you don't get a big rush out of dropping a cackling rooster that flushed from under your feet or in front of your dog, your nervous system just isn't wired right! There's nothing else like it.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I am going to be 55 in a couple of weeks. I am somewhat overweight, have had a heart attack and have stents in my arteries. When I found myself trudging through two feet of snow when the temperature was twelve degrees below zero on the twenty-eighth of December last year, I was pretty sure I had a pheasant problem. But after covering three or four hundred yards, watching the dogs work, and putting two late season roosters in the bag, I figured it was going to be okay. At least we're passionate about something that's real and doesn't merely exist on a silicone chip! :wink:

Burl


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I tell my wife I wear orange so when I drop dead pheasant hunting all they have to do is fly over to find me. Makes the search easier.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Burl, I have you by two years. Last December, I was out at -17 degrees and toward the later part of the afternoon my buddy and I found a wpa that looked promising. I had electric start installed in 2005 and was 20 - 25 lbs over what I should be too. It took me 20 minutes to bust through the waist deep crusted snow in the ditch. Breathing hard, COPD was preventing my muscles from getting the O2 they needed. I struggled more than usual. God I love this pheasant hunting! I hit the gym in May and have made significant progress in cardio. I just can't wait!!!!! :beer: It's going to be a great season.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys, after reading this had to respond...........56 years of age and yes, I have the affliction bad. Been known to drive 1 1/2 hours to work the dogs w/o gun in March just to watch birds flush and fly. Last winter in Iowa, most cover drifted in, wearing snowshoes, hunting alone, yellow lab vanishes and have to go 60 yards to retrieve her cuz shes 3 feet down........anyway, you know the story here, its all worth while. Think of this, zero degree day, about 6" of fresh snow on the ground, no wind, crystal blue sky, lab on point, rooster flushing and sunlight hitting the bird with colors blazing, OK, I'll still shoot him but what a picture!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice stories all.

I'm almost 60 and am due for full knee replacement, maybe on both knees but definitely on one. Somehow when I'm out with the dogs and the pheasants and my hunting partners, I don't notice the knees nearly so much. I'll hold off on that surgery until February, squeezing it in between the close of the fall/winter hunting season and spring turkeys. Hopefully I'll be sufficiently recovered to wander the springs wood for a gobbler.


----------

